# My Biggest Red Snapper Offshore Ever! (31 Inches)



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

VIDEO OF FISH - https://youtu.be/u700INxoa5k

Went out the other day with my brother kvartekmedia and luckily it was flat as a pancake. We ended up hitting a hole of ours directly south of Pensacola pass about 20 miles out. From the moment we got there until the moment we left it was on fire. I ended up catching my biggest red snapper ever which measured 31 inches long and fought him for a good 10 minutes on an ultralight which had a ugly stik rod :thumbup: I provided a link to the video which will show the fish off and the trip as well, I hope you all have a good holiday season!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish.

...sharks man, sharks....lol wow be carefull out there. I'd rather use a venting tool myself.
Keep them videos coming. I appreciate the time and enthusiasm you put in them. Subscribed!.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Love those over 30's, they are a different category for sure!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't use a venting tool, it kills them. That's why it's not mandatory to carry them anymore.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Don't use a venting tool, it kills them. That's why it's not mandatory to carry them anymore.


good to know thanks for the info lastcast.:thumbsup:


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks Fishermon means a lot man. @RMS Yeah man they are bruisers for sure!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch guys, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice fish but I think Donnies was bigger.


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

Mine was 4 inches longer than his, his measured 27 inches and mine measured 31 inches. Both were monsters though!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Nice fish but I think Donnies was bigger.


 My man!!!! Lol kyles fish was unfortunately bigger FOR ONCE


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

@donnie lol


----------

